
TechCrunch Will Look A Little Different Next Week - NSMeta
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/08/heads-up-techcrunch-will-look-a-little-different-next-week/
======
benologist
Looks like that leaked layout a month ago was the real deal:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2650580>

